# My cat is so materialistic....



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

...I just don't know what to do with him anymore. I tried to get my wallet back to go do some shopping and he wouldn't give it to me.




















_Rulos: Don't you dare.....MINE!_


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

You need to whisper at his ear: "I'm going shopping... for your faviorite treats..." Then he will let go. But be sure to buy some, or the same trick won't work next time 

PS: He is sooooo C.U.T.E!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That is so funny! What a smart boy!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

cute cute cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Adorable! Next he'll discover your keys.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Bwwwaahhh that is sooo flippin' cute!!!!!!!! Smart kitty trying to save your money


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Adorable! love the photos.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If your debit card was in there you should be on the lookout for a giant box from Petco and a big hole in your bank account.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hahahaha!

Well, Now you deserve to know the truth. Rulos was found by me with his other 3 brothers and sisters when he was just 3 weeks old. He was the runt so nobody would play with him and they wouldn't let him eat. Actually, all three ate from a plate at age 3 weeks, but Rulos spent another week eating from a syringe 'cause he just couldn't stand to eat on a plate...
So I believe I became his mom, and he got used to sleeping with a stuffed toy first, then hugging either my arm or my bf's, and finally hugging whatever he can get to. He also chews on blankets, fingers, hair...

But he is such a hugger. He hugs me and hugs his brothers and stuffed toys...


3-4 weeks, arms crossed


















How "i love hugging mom" started









hugging Leoncito









So that...It makes me sad he didn't have a cat mommy and his siblings wouldn't interact with him, but on the other hand he became such a lovely, cute, happy, drawn to people cat (drawn to me...actually) that I just feel my heart will explode of how much I love him.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

love all the photos! my heart just melted..


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Aww the pic with him crossing his paws were adorable!!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Gosh... Those 3-4 weeks photos are so sweet that almost gave me diabetes...


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe!! Sooooo cute!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

yingying said:


> Gosh... Those 3-4 weeks photos are so sweet that almost gave me diabetes...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA cough cough bahahaha!!!

oh guys you are so funny. I love this forum


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

...*dies from cute*

Oh, oh my. I think those are the cutest kitten photos and poses, and one of the cutest kittens, I have EVER seen. What a darling! (The second 3-4 weeks one, it slayed me.)


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww you are so nice! Thank you! Rulos is so happy from you compliments.

I have a baby Rulos video, I'll find it and post it here for you. 

Hugs!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What an adorable kitten and he grew to be such a handsome lad and he loves his Momma, you are both very lucky.


----------



## Meowmers (Jul 10, 2011)

Rulos is adorable! I love the first pic of him at 3/4 wks with his widdle crossed pawsies.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see his videos!!! He is soooo cute.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Video 

I wish I could turn back time 

Rulos video by Lenkolas - Photobucket


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

aww such a cute video.. love his little squeeky baby meow.. and such huge paws on the little guy. looks like he grew into them


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG I am in cuteness heaven!!! What an adorable baby he was and still is!! Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

What a adorable vid! He is a expert at making biscuits, isn't he? :lol:


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

He was and will always be Momma little baby, even though he's not so little anymore.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh yeah! It is the first time in my life I see a cat behaving the way he does:

-When I call him, "Rulitoooos!" he runs towards me, meowing like a kitten.
-He looks at me and answers all my questions, something like "what are you doing? -meeeeeeew! Were you sleeping with your brother? -meeeeeew! Are you my baby? MEEEEW!
-When he falls asleep in my arms, he blinks...I've never seen a cat doing that before.
-He licks my face (it hurts!)
-He lets me kiss him and he seems happy about it
-He hugs me and purrs in my ear
-He loves to put his paws in my face (I'm the one to blame for that)
-When he can't find a fleece blanket to chew, he chews on my hands making funny noises.

All that is more incredible considering I trapped and fixed his mom, and she was the most scary feral cat I've ever seen in my life. She won the name "Cobra" at the vet where she was fixed. She was nasty I'm telling you. Poor girl. And Rulos has those same yellow eyes, and how could I forget Cobra's eyes looking at me from inside that trap...

I hope to be with Rulos all his life...sometimes it worries me that he is so dependent. But it just happened that way... and now he's mommy's little kitty.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha I love the video.  When will he turn 1?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Around February, tho we will never know the exact day.

The fact that he was born in summer time saved his life. He was so weak and sick...freezing cold and rain and he wouldn't have made it.

Chikis, one of my other cats, is Rulos's brother. We only found him, alone. Then when we trapped Cobra the feral mom, we also trapped one of his brothers. I wonder what happened to the rest of that litter...


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my! The pictures from kitten-age were so stinkin' adorable! I almost wanted to cry, lol. Sidenote, any time I had to take care of small kittens without a mommy, after bottle feeding and getting them all healthy and ready to be adopted, I usually always kept the runt. I don't know if it's because of how much they have to depend on the care taker and they need so much more attention, or whatever else.. But the ones I've kept have always been the sweetest little things. 

My neighbor when I was 15 had a cat that was having kittens, she had no idea the cat was even pregnant. Neighbor was moving and wasn't home much, and mom cat wound up having the kittens but my neighbor couldn't find the babies, and she had to be out of the house the next day. Neighbor couldn't take the cat or the kittens so I offered to keep them and and make sure they were all safe. I found the babies in an empty box in the closet and was able to take them to my house without incident. Momma cat was super trustworthy.

Baby was the run and the other 4 kittens wouldnt let her feed. I had to rotate them all between mom's milk and a bottle so that the runt (Baby) could feed. 3 days in, Baby almost died in my hands.. But I was able to keep her stable and she eventually grew very strong. 

I kept her, and she never left my side. She'd hug my neck in my sleep, purr in my ear, drool on my face.. Lol.. Anywhere I went, she was right there. I miss her so much, aww..


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

awww. love the vid! i love biscuit-makin' videos =)


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

awwwww I love that he hugs things! the kitten pic.s are melting my heart!!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> I kept her, and she never left my side. She'd hug my neck in my sleep, purr in my ear, drool on my face.. Lol.. Anywhere I went, she was right there. I miss her so much, aww..


Awww...I'm so sorry she's not with you anymore! But I'm sure those were the best times. Runts are just adorable. 

I'm happy you have enjoyed the pics and video!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That is so cute I almost can't stand it.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Very adorable!!!

I showed my hubby and he is laughing and said we need a cat just like that to keep my wallet "safe" LOLOLOLOL


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Is Rulos polydactyl?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

hehe I'm glad you liked it praline, and your hubby too :smile:

No he's not polydactyl, why?


Rulos can't believe me when I tell him he's famous. He's so humble!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> hehe I'm glad you liked it praline, and your hubby too :smile:
> 
> No he's not polydactyl, why?
> 
> ...


He just looked like he had extra big front paws in one of the pictures.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

He did! He's cute


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

I think he's got to be one of the most adorable kittens I've ever seen!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

cuteness overload : ) I have to stop looking at these meet me pictures or I'm going to go find myself a new kitten


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

My heart is now one pile of mush!!


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

He's so adorable! His baby video just made me melt!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments! Rulos says hi...he doesn't know he's a celebrity :love2


----------

